# Sensational picture/story



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

You are all going to love this:

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=65876&in_page_id=34


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Isn't that just amazing! I posted the same story at the same exact time in the news section


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Niel and Pete,
What a great story!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Niel and Pete

I absolutely did love it. One of the sweetest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is such a beautiful picture, it is a story that deserves double posting.

Cynthia


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

> Isn't that just amazing! I posted the same story at the same exact time in the news section


Great minds and all that


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a great start to the day to see that. Thanks to both of you that posted it.

In the text it mentions something called a lurcher. I think that is a dog, I've heard the term somewhere before, but don't know exactly what kind of dog that would be. Anyone know?

Margaret


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

"Lurcher" is a generic name for a number of crossbreeds. While they are great, friendly dogs, they are often used, unfortunately, as "working dogs" - namely for bloodsports. 

Wiki has an interesting piece on them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurcher


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Neil & Pete,
Thanks to both of you for posting this wonderful story.

I've never seen a more *precious* picture.  
It's definitly worth a 'double' take.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS Pete and Niel for such a heartwarming story! GREAT minds DO love those "railroad tracks!"   (i.e. "parallel")

I believe I saw an article, once, about a close relationship between a deer and rabbit, called "The REAL Bambi and Thumper."

Thanks, also, Niel, for the Lurcher article. I had never heard this term before.

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Isn't that just amazing! I posted the same story at the same exact time in the news section


   Good one Pete!


Thank you both...that was cute, time to OOH....and AAAAAAH


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it's a lovely story

I was actually going to post a scan of the article (as I couldn't find it on the metro website) but nice it's found

the picture of the monkey and pigeon is very sweet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> THANKS Pete and Niel for such a heartwarming story! GREAT minds DO love those "railroad tracks!"   (i.e. "parallel")
> 
> I believe I saw an article, once, about a close relationship between a deer and rabbit, called "The REAL Bambi and Thumper."
> 
> ...


Yes. I saw that too. Another charming one was the Turtle and the baby Rhino or was it Hippo? I think it was a Hippo. Quite amazing, our fellow creatures.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

now all we need to see is some pictures of hawks hugging pigeons and we will have finally had a break through hehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

on that note heres quite the couple , old story but new to me  http://xo.typepad.com/blog/2006/10/blue_budgie_fal.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> now all we need to see is some pictures of hawks hugging pigeons and we will have finally had a break through hehe


Or would that be a "beak" through....

Although miracles DO happen, I would say, at this point...DREAM ON...  

Shi


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> Or would that be a "beak" through....


oooo that was evil lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

here maybe this will show you how far we have come along in the human evolution lol  http://www.youtube.com/v/lsmNX1hxOIs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I DO have some "break through" days!   

BTW, I sure hope that pigeon wasn't for REAL!! 

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just want to tell Londonpigeon how nice it is to see your post. I have missed you.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Really cute story and picture about the monkey and pigeon. I had to save it to my favourites!

Liked the budgie and the woodpigeon too!

Lindi


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

A friend just sent me this story, and it absolutely made my day! Adorable picture.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lurchers are usually a sight hound crossed with other breed of dog, used to run down coyote.
Daryl
My whippet loves to run down and catch doggie treats only


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*So much for the "animals don't have emotions" crowd*

of course anyone that has ever owned a pigeon already knew that was baloney.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You might be interested in the rest of the story behind the tiger and the piglets - http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/tigerpig.asp.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Geez the top story was much better than the real one(well except for the baby tigers dying) Why on earth would people put baby piglets in a cage with a full grown tiger(or any tiger) for entertainment? that is sick! That would NOT be entertaining for me I would be horrified and scared to bring my children to a place like that cause what if one of these animals natural instincts kick in. What are they going to do when these baby tigers that are being raised with piglets reach maturity and decides that its "sister" looks more like supper. People need to stop messing around with nature and for entertainment purposes geez


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

> now all we need to see is some pictures of hawks hugging pigeons and we will have finally had a break through hehe


Well, I did once see a great picture of an fox and a foxhound that had become inseperable, so you never know!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Just want to tell Londonpigeon how nice it is to see your post. I have missed you.


thanks Lady Tarheel


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Niel,

Thank you so much for the information on lurchers. I really appreciated it.

Margaret


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a story about some tigers and orangutans with some SUPER CUTE pictures...
http://primatology.net/2007/02/27/baby-orangutan-tiger-are-the-best-of-friends/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sabina, great link. Wish they had posted more pictures. You just can't beat a baby orangutan for being beautiful.


----------

